# Spamfilter-Regeln (Policys)



## Trenkwalder (29. März 2009)

*Spamfilter-Regeln (Policys) ISPC 3*

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit der Anwendung der Spamregeln:

-Wenn ich eine neue Regel erstelle, wird diese nur im Admin-Bereich angezeigt. Im Kundenbereich ist die neue Regel unsichtbar.

-Das Umstellen (Auswahl) auf eine andere Regel (Richtlinie, Policy) funktioniert nicht. Ich kann zwar eine Auswahl treffen und speichern, sie wird aber nicht übernommen.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder Lösungen dazu?

Installiert ist Debian Etch.


----------



## Till (31. März 2009)

Welche exakte ISPConfig Version?


----------



## Trenkwalder (31. März 2009)

Version 3.0.1


----------

